# First Moebius Kit Earns a 1st Place Ribbon



## Rotteedad (Jul 11, 2007)

Hey all, not that new of a member, been one since 07/11/07, but this is my first posting and I am really not sure how to do this. 
After sending some pictures to Moebius of my first kit from them, Angela thought I should pass the word onto you all.
Back in May I got my first kit from them, Ironman. A pretty sweet kit with a few tiny details missing but still looks great. Good fits and with Tenax-7.R plastic welder it helped seal all seams for very little or no putty needed. Sanded/filed then buffed to a sheen.
Now on the back page of the instructions is a paint list of assorted types of Testor's paints you can use. I chose Model Master Burgundy Red Metallic for the base color on a Floquil Black Figure Primer, shot '01 Black Primer'.
Then after decanting the 'Rattle-Can' of red, covered the whole body, shot '02 Red Bases'.
From a bottle of Model Master 'Stop Light Red Metallic' airbrushed the center of the panels lightly. Handbrushed the MM Metallic Gold then sealed all with a Krylon Clear Gloss Acrylic, shot '03 Gold and Sealer'. 
After a couple of days drying started the Black Oil Wash, Turpenoid thinner/Academy Oil in a tube, first by drawing lines in the recessed panel lines then covering with a very much thinned wash. Wiped with an old T-shirt and sealed again.
Now the white in the Arc reactor in his chest and the repulsers in his palms is an acrylic white primer. Then mixing Pearl-Ex, Pearlwhite 651 paint pigment, with an acrylic clear gloss covered the white primer. Then placed a drop of just the clear on top of it all and layed it so that it would self level. The pigment reflects the light that makes it glow. 
His eyes are white primer with a very thin line of Sky Blue seen in close up shots I found of him. Shot '04 Black Wash and details'.
The base is various colors of metals with the black wash and sealed with the Krylon acrylic.
After all was said and done a couple of Saturdays ago at a local contest, the category 'Models in the Movies', we scored a first place.
I originally posted this in the wrong Forum, Welcome New Member.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Hey, that looks terrific! The colors are spot on. Makes me want to start mine but I've got loads to do yet on my Flying Sub...
Well done on the first place and wecome to the forums....

Iain


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi Rotteedad,

Congratulations on the first place :thumbsup: The colours are spot on and make this kit look great. I have a bunch of kits sitting waiting to be built and I couldn't make my mind up which one to do next. After seeing yours and other build ups of this kit, I have decided to tackle the Iron Man next. I was putting it off, as I have bought the lighting kit to go with it and dont want to make a hash of it. Did you find it an easy build?

Simon


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Struth!! That is a beautiful build :thumbsup: A well deserved first place mate. I keep thinking I should get one of these and the way you did yours is certainly getting me thinking again...

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

That Looks fantastic...Please post more of your work


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Congrats! and great job oin the built up!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I just watched the movie again yesterday! Awesome stuff, and so is your build! Really nice work! I've yet to buy this kit, not sure why.....

Your paintwork is right on the Mark(2)! (pun intended.....:thumbsup


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Congratulations!! Great work!


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Congrats on the win! I think it's well deserved. From the pix, that's a top notch job you did! Looking forward to seeing more of your work.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Very nice build up and congratulations on the win.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks for sharing, your Iron Man really looks nice. It certainly deserved the first


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

That's a work of art man.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks great!
Thanks for posting the pics. I'm glad to see kits being built!
Congrats on the gold medal!

Dave


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Congrats on the medal!! Excellent work!


Wayne


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Great job! Do you have anymore pics of other builds? Congrats!


----------



## Rotteedad (Jul 11, 2007)

*TY for the Kind words.*

Thanks all for the kind words. The "Spot On" remarks convinced me that it was the right color.
After seeing the other postings of their builds they have given me ideas for how to do another one. This one was also for the 'Box Stock' category but I forgot my copy of the instructions for the contest. they are now in the box I carry it in.
Light Kit?! What light kit? Otherwise I have planned LEDs.
Just waiting for a reply to see if my local Hobby Store owner is going to make a trip to Squadron to pick up one or two more kits. 
Then i'll start a new thread. 
Trying to figure out how to work the photo album so as To post the many more I have done or in the process of doing. Otherwise you can pay a visit to my website http://www.freewebs.com/richrocket/index.htm .


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Hi Rotteedad,

Welcome to the BB and what a nice clean build-up of Iron Man!

I also checked out your website...very cool. I see you are also a GEOCacher...me too! BEACONBOB is my username.

Feel free to ask questions here about models and don't be a stranger!
Most of all, have fun and build!

MMM


----------



## Rotteedad (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome MMM aka Beaconbob. lol just checked on my site and it doesn't say my hnadle, yes it is Rotteedad.
Just got the word from my local Hobby shop and they will have another Iron Man waiting for me next weekend. 
Looking through other posts made me think of repositioning him and adding lights. Looking further tonight I found one of the ways I was thinking, Flying, now got to think of something else.


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Rotteedad said:


> Light Kit?! What light kit? Otherwise I have planned LEDs.
> .



Hi Rotteedad,

Sorry for the confusion, I bought the LED Lighting Kit from VoodooFX who sponsors the Model Lighting BB on hobbytalk. I bought the lighting kit as I wasn't too sure how to go about doing it myself, as this will be my first attemp at using LED's on a kit.
Checked out your website also, great build ups :thumbsup:

Simon


----------



## Rotteedad (Jul 11, 2007)

VooDooFX no longer sells the kit but was told that for about $25 could send me the parts and instructions. I found an LED Circuitry Tutor that sent me to a Calculator and got it figured out. Whe I start the build on it will start a new thread from the begining.


----------

